# large sized sailing gear



## HIJ (Mar 17, 2009)

Forgive me for being a male intruder in this forum.

My wonderful wife and I have a yacht and since 15 years we sail every summer for 4-5 weeks + weekends. Let me add that she is a better sailer than I am and is always very active.

My wife is quite a large woman. She uses size 56 -58 (Scandinavian and German sizes) that I believe is about size 26 -28 in the US.

*I am trying to find her new breathable trousers for sailing. 
*
Large size male sized trousers have space for a big belly but not for her well endowed thighs.

Here in Europe it is apparently very few women of her size that enjoy sailing. I guess that in the US there are many large sized women that sail.

Do any of you have any idea of where to find sailing clothes suitable for her.

Thanks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure whether it is intentional or not, but the original post could be construed as mildly insulting. Yo, HIJ, are you saying that American women are larger than the average bear?

In any event, try here:

West Marine: West Marine Search Tool

I am unsure what american sizes "XL" covers, but it is worth a try.


----------



## HIJ (Mar 17, 2009)

I don´t understand where you got "bear" from? 

As you know sailing is a larger sport in the US than in Europe and it is actually also a well known statistical fact that the average weight of men and women in the US is higher than in Europe.

Unfortunately West Marine sells only from large brands and their size are way to small! Size 14 or 16, when my wife needs at least size 26!


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

HIJ said:


> I don´t understand where you got "bear" from?


Bigger than the average bear is a common saying that just means bigger than average. It goes back to the cartoon character Yogi Bear who claimed to be "smarter than the average bear."

If you can't find trousers (we in the US call them pants, but that means something else in other places) that will fit her, you may be able to customize some. Cut the side seam, add a fabric panel, then seal the seam with seam tape to make it waterproof. You buy some waterproof breathable fabric in a contrasting color, and it would look like it was designed that way. All the supplies are readily available online. You can get a look at some supplies on this site: Quest Outfitters, fabric is under H20/P/B for WaterProof Breathable, and seam seal tape is under Misc. I'm sure you can get the supplies locally too.

When I was a teenager I sewed some foul weather gear from a kit (anyone remember Frostline Kits?) Sealing the seams was a time consuming but easy part of the project. Adding a side panel to some pants should be simple.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Having done some sewing, I would fit for the legs then take in the waist. I find it easer to take things in than letting out. In the states you can find size up to 2XL or XXL in men that would go to about a 50 inch chest and in trousers up to about 48 wast. XL size would be slightly smaller. You may get buy with just adjusting the outer cover with out messing with the water proof gortex liner. Maybe check Ebay and you may find someone to ship.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, just wondering what to do when my hair needs washing. We don't have a water maker and will be doing some long term sailing. What products are out there that don't require rinsing?


----------



## DragonflyAlex (Jun 16, 2009)

*Gear-*

Hi I own a small raingear company in Vancouver BC called Puddlegear - I import raingear made in Europe by Abeko.
I order from a Swedish raingear company that makes great breathable PVC free rainwear. I can order your wife anything from Abeko.com - 
Its fantastic gear- rugged durable nothing fancy.
I sail in mine 3 seasons- the 4th I ski in it!
check us out 
puddlegear dot com
abeko dot com

Cheers
Alex
"Dragonfly"
C&C 34


----------



## saltydawg (May 20, 2004)

DragonflyAlex said:


> Hi I own a small raingear company in Vancouver BC called Puddlegear - I import raingear made in Europe by Abeko.
> I order from a Swedish raingear company that makes great breathable PVC free rainwear. I can order your wife anything from Abeko.com -
> Its fantastic gear- rugged durable nothing fancy.
> I sail in mine 3 seasons- the 4th I ski in it!
> ...


You OWN Puddlegear? We LOVE Puddlegear. We not only have had the pants in every size for my son since he was a squirt, but we always buy them for friends and suggest your gear to everyone we know!
I can personally attest, Puddlegear is a FANTASTIC line for boaters!

When people say they need to plug their kids in to a TV on a rainy day, I always say, "No you don't! Just get some puddle pants and go outside!"


----------



## DragonflyAlex (Jun 16, 2009)

*Yes...I am also known as PuddlegearAlex *

Hi-
Nice to meet another satisfied customer! We don't have any unsatisfied customers thank goodness- its wonderful to sell a product you believe in! 
(and one that lets you sail all summer without worrying too much about business!)
Keep an eye on our site- we are expanding our lines to fit bigger kids- and their adults. Abeko sells great clothes for adults. Not fancy sailing store gear but good down to earth raingear.

cheers
nice to chat-
Alexandra
Puddlegear - Abeko distributor - North America
"Dragonfly"
C&C 34 - sail for life - work to sail


----------

